# [EVDL] wiring 3 prong 220 to 4 prong wall socket



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I want to run a 3 prong 220 extension to my 220 charger.

I want to plug it into the 4 prong dryer outlet on my wall.

there are 3 wires that go to the charger: white, black, and green.

I bought a 4 prong cord. it has red, white, black, and green.

so my question is what do I do with the 4th wire left over?

someone told me to simply put the neutral and ground together to go from 4
wires to 3 but something tells me that is wrong... Im not an electrician so
I have no idea.
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101112/d3790acb/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Michael,

If your charger is on board the EV, then install a 4 wire AC plug and 
connector on the EV. Run the 4 wires to a terminal block or some times call 
a power block terminal strip. Then run the Red, Black and Green wire to the 
charger. Do not connect the white wire (neutral) to any other wire.

The neutral is a current carrying wire, so you do not want any of this 
current on the ground wire that may be connected to a metal enclosure down 
the line.

If you charger is off board and you are running the 4 wire cable directly to 
the charger, then just cap off the white wire with a RED Wing Nut for No. 10 
wire, or a GRAY one for a No. 8 wire.

It is ideal to run a 4 wire male receptacle connected to the EV that is 
install in a water tight box and hinged cover that is connects to a 4 wire 
female plug that is attach to the power cord. I then run this to a large 
terminal block which I then can tap off with another circuit for 120 volts 
to other devices.

Anytime I tap off a higher current feeder lines that has a higher amp rating 
then the main AC line, I then install chassis mounted circuit breakers on 
the branch line that is rated for that load.

I use the additional 120 vac circuits for:

To preheat the electric heating system about 15 minutes before I leave. The 
AC heater feeders are transfer from a on-board 5kw 120 vac 60 hz inverter 
that works off the DC-DC 180 amp converters that can be connected to 
outboard AC power by use of a transfer switch.

To run a additional on board 12 volt smart charger to maintain the 12 volt 
accessory charger.

To run my battery box exhaust fan and additional fans to bring outside aid 
to the battery charger and equipment enclosures.

To run the DC-DC converters by use of a transfer switch that switches from 
the power from the main battery pack to the main AC input which I can use to 
test all the DC units while the EV is plug in.

To run all the 120 VAC water heater, heater controls and pumps to the 
existing heater core. The heater, pumps and control units are the same type 
we use in hot water heating system we use in hot water boilers.

Roland






----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Michael Clark" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, November 12, 2010 8:10 PM
Subject: [EVDL] wiring 3 prong 220 to 4 prong wall socket


> I want to run a 3 prong 220 extension to my 220 charger.
>
> I want to plug it into the 4 prong dryer outlet on my wall.
>
> there are 3 wires that go to the charger: white, black, and green.
>
> I bought a 4 prong cord. it has red, white, black, and green.
>
> so my question is what do I do with the 4th wire left over?
>
> someone told me to simply put the neutral and ground together to go from 4
> wires to 3 but something tells me that is wrong... Im not an electrician 
> so
> I have no idea.
> -------------- next part --------------
> An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
> URL: 
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101112/d3790acb/attachment.html
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

